# The correct URL for the SOTW Forum



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I get problem reports form the members who have logged in and suddenly not when they try to post something.

Here is one potential explanation for it (another one has to do with your cookie settings):

*I try my best to promote the SOTW Forum URL as http://forum.saxontheweb.net/ . This way we are protected in case of coming service operator or forum platform changes.

Year ago in July when moving to a new site, it took some time to get the above URL working, and we were forced to open with http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/ (DO NOT US THIS ONE).

Now if someone still in an occasional forum post is inadvertently using the latter URL as a link and you will click it, you will get kicked out from the forum because you logged in into another URL.*


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

That explains it, my bookmark is for the "new posts" page, and did include "vbulletin". I must have made that bookmark last July and been using it ever since.


----------



## jaz9090 (Jun 20, 2004)

I know this was posted years ago, but if it is an issue, you should be able to use a '301 redirect' to make sure that anyone who goes to the old url gets forwarded to the new one. PM me if u want more info


----------



## SactoPete (Jan 23, 2004)

Ha, interesting that this thread is revived. I've used the /vbulletin since the change (2006?). Never had a problem. Didn't even know I was doing anything "wrong"...

Pete


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jaz9090 said:


> I know this was posted years ago, but if it is an issue, you should be able to use a '301 redirect' to make sure that anyone who goes to the old url gets forwarded to the new one. PM me if u want more info





SactoPete said:


> Ha, interesting that this thread is revived. I've used the /vbulletin since the change (2006?). Never had a problem. Didn't even know I was doing anything "wrong"...
> 
> Pete


At this moment " _vbulletin/_ " is not wrong per se.
The previous SOTW "tech guru" created the directory without asking me first. I did not want to tie the SOTW Forum to the name of a particular forum platform provider.

The message I tried to convey is that forum.saxontheweb.net is more generic and will work if we are to choose another platform. On other hand I do not see a need for a change in the near term future. *The problem I was referring to in the original message was a temporary one.*


----------

